
Trump to Order U.S. Meat Plants to Stay Open Amid Pandemic - 1cvmask
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-28/trump-says-he-s-issuing-order-for-tyson-s-unique-liability
======
blendo
Meanwhile, we could simply eat more nuts and beans.

From [https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/healthy-meat-serving-
size-p...](https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/healthy-meat-serving-size-per-
day-3166.html):

“The Recommended Dietary Allowance of protein for men and women is 56 grams
and 46 grams per day, respectively, and is not dependent on caloric intake. To
meet these recommendations, you should consume approximately 5 to 6 ounces of
protein foods -- such as meat, nuts, eggs or beans -- per day, according to
the U.S. Department of Agriculture.”

------
Havoc
Ah so the lobby money from big meat finally kicked in. This will totally end
well

------
aazaa
There's much more to this story than just keeping hamburgers on buns. What we
have here is a peek into how the federal government will force states to re-
open, with worker protections or not.

------
bryanrasmussen
I gotta say as a meat eater, maybe we can cut back at this point in time. I
mean I won't like it either, but still.

